# Warning about using Microscopes for viewing Trichomes



## StoneyBud (May 27, 2011)

Hey everyone!

I just had this happen to me, so I thought it would be a good idea to let the rest of you microscope users know what has happened.

My P98BK crop isn't due to be harvested until June 10th, at 70 days of flowering.

At 70 days, it's *always* at 50% cloudy, and 50% amber on the trichome color. This knowledge is what kept me from harvesting early as a result of this problem.

The problem? Weak batteries in the LED microscope. They must be ready to crap out completely, because they were giving a *yellowish* light, instead of the crisp, white light I'm used to.

The result of the weak batteries was that the trichomes all looked like they were amber. No kidding. Everything else seemed right, and my thoughts were; "What the hell? It's too early for this".

So, long story short, I aimed another very bright white light at the base of the microscope and looked at the same leaf section I had been viewing.

Now the trichomes looked as they should; Clear with just a tad of cloudiness to some. No amber at all.

Look out you folks; make sure your batteries are up-to-date and the LED is creating a nice white light. Had I not realized this was too early, it might have prompted me to harvest, thinking the trichomes had matured to amber already.


----------



## 420_Osborn (May 27, 2011)

Good call Stoney.

Ya always gotta make sure your light is bright...


----------



## PencilHead (May 27, 2011)

My high-tech Eyclops kids' toy does the same thing.

Also worth noting: don't check trics under HPS.


----------



## heshani1999 (Jun 22, 2011)

I appreciate your warning stoney..I'll keep that in mind


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 22, 2011)

yep..just another prevent maintanance..


:ciao:  *Stoney*
:48:


----------

